# howto get /proc/net/ipv4/ip_forward - fixed

## Qubax

i found out that since i've gentoo kernel 2.4.19-r9 my router was not working any more.

after all the problem is - there is no /proc/net/ipv4 directory, so there is also no ip_forward

i've /proc in my kernel, net filter in the kernel, nearly everything from the tcpip tree, and all netfilter config things (except ipchains and ipfawdm) as module. sysctl is also compiled into the kernel

some ideas ?Last edited by Qubax on Mon Oct 14, 2002 6:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## px

In kernel you must have:

networking-options:

    Network packet filtering

networking-options > Netfilter configuration

    Connection tracking

    FTP Protocol

    Ip tables support

    Connection state match support

    Packet filtering

        - Reject

    Full nat

        - Masquerade

        - Redirect

    packet mangling

    Log target

Is there any ipv4 option in kernel?

for more info on masquerading:

tldp.org/HOWTO/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO/indepth.html

----------

## Qubax

i changed my kernel like that, but there is still no ipv4 directory in /proc.

do i have to enable proc in kernel or not? (even if it sounds like a silly question)

----------

## lowgitek

 *Qubax wrote:*   

> i changed my kernel like that, but there is still no ipv4 directory in /proc.
> 
> do i have to enable proc in kernel or not? (even if it sounds like a silly question)

 

Of course you did compile the kernel and done a make modules and modules_install didn't you?

----------

## Qubax

after all a 

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

 should be enough, shouldn't it

----------

## Qubax

this is my network config, so does somebody see an error

```
#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

#

#   IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MPORT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PSD is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_NTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPV4OPTIONS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STEALTH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPLIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_UNCLEAN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_IPV4OPTSSTRIP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set
```

----------

## Qubax

compared it with the post from above and linuxfromscratch, tried again, but nothing

who does build up the proc tree, cause it seems that after all the changing in the kernel, the proc tree never changed (yes, it is in my fstab).

can it be that there is a kernel error?

am i the only with this problem?

----------

## Qubax

for those who need it

the right net dir is located at /proc/sys/net/

----------

